# [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org



## der8auer (14. November 2009)

*[wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Um es kurz zu machen: 

Ab sofort reicht eine Validierung nicht mehr aus sondern es muss* immer ein Screenshot mit 2x CPU-Z (CPU, Memory) + wPrime* zu sehen sein.

Des weiteren hat HWBot den automatischen Upload von wPrime Ergebnissen deaktiviert.

Link zur News:
!! Important: Wprime automatic submission has been disabled !! - hwbot.org
Link zum Forenthema:
!! Important: Wprime automatic submission has been disabled !! - hwbot.org

wPrime 1024m Regeln + Info:
http://hwbot.org/benchmark.application.info.do?applicationId=15&name=wPrime 1024m
wPrime 32m Regeln + Info:
http://hwbot.org/benchmark.application.info.do?applicationId=14&name=wPrime 32m

Bitte in Zukunft beachten.

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Lippokratis (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

dann ist ja unser Anliegen erhört worden. Ich befürworte die Regelnänderung.


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

FIn ich aucht gut  - mach ich sowieso immer schon, zumindest bei den sumbissions die Punke bringen


----------



## speddy411 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Da ich sowieso immer Screens angehängt habe ist das für mich kein Unterschied...Finde es aber eine gute Änderung, da es doch mehrere Fakes in letzter Zeit gab...


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Hmm.. ich habs nie anders gemacht, bei mir kommt wenn ich Validieren will immer "Bitte benutzen sie die neue Version 2.0 von wprime"


----------



## Alriin (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Masterwana (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Schön das die Regeln geändert wurden.

Jetzt aber nicht übermütig werden und alle Subs ohne Screenshot melden! 
Die Regel gilt ja erst seit Gestern.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. November 2009)

*AW: [wPrime] Regeländerung bei HWBot.org*

Naendlich werden einige sehr seltsamme Ergebniss die Punkteränge verlassen! 

MFG


----------

